# 'RoboCop' -- February 7th, 2014



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, if any of you ever wondered what my all-time favorite movie was, it's Paul Verhoeven's 1987 cyberpunk classic, 'RoboCop.' 

I'm upset by the idea of this film being remade, especially when they could have easily just made it a sequel, as if it could be any worse than parts 2 and 3. But I suppose that since I knew this would be inevitable, as almost all remakes are, it could have been a lot worse. MGM at least had enough smarts to hire a very good director in Jos? Padilha, who IMO, has crafted the best film of 2012 so far in 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within.' They also made a ballsy choice in opting to go with Joel Kinnaman for the role of Alex Murphy, who has a very bright future ahead of him, provided he continues to stay dedicated to his craft.

There's really not much else known about the film at the moment, just that Sony is the company distributing it.

It should be interesting to see where Padilha takes this. He's a man who's very well versed in the field of politics, and in every interview he's given, he's shown that he completely understood the premises of Verhoeven's film. He never gave a fabricated answer--you could tell that he was a genuine fan of the film and that this will be a labor of love for him. Regardless of how much I don't want to see this film being remade, that at least remains encouraging.

Anyway, should be interesting to see if characters like Clarence Boddicker and Anne Lewis are a part of this version. Not to mention the inclusion of ED-209, which IMO, is a MUST!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

On one hand I feel that this remake is going to be an absolute disaster that will leave me frothing at the mouth in anger, on the other hand I also want to see how it will be.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2012)

i am a fan of the old ones hope they dont mess this up


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm telling you guys, as a HUUUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEE fan of the original 'RoboCop', you have to give Jos? Padilha a chance. The guy really is a very good director. He understands his politics, he makes terrific action sequences, and the whole urban/mundane visual aesthetic comes naturally to him. At the very least, he deserves a fair shot from fans based off his film resume alone. The guy is quality.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i am a fan of the old ones hope they dont mess this up



It would be foolish to go in expecting that this will be a good movie. 



TetraVaal said:


> I'm telling you guys, as a HUUUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEE fan of the original 'RoboCop', you have to give Jos? Padilha a chance. The guy really is a very good director. He understands his politics, he makes terrific action sequences, and the whole urban/mundane visual aesthetic comes naturally to him. At the very least, he deserves a fair shot from fans based off his film resume alone. The guy is quality.



Hope for the best while expecting the worst.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not worried about Jose Padiha's skills. I'm more worried that because he isn't a noted commercial director in Hollywood that the studio will hijack the production or dumb it down. Or whoever plays Robocop will do the same (like Christian Bale did to Terminator: Salvation). 

But I didn't grow up with Robocop as much as others have, so I don't really care. 

I wonder when they will inevitably remake "Jaws".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe they will make Robocop be able to walk faster than 0.002mph.


It has some potential at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

Who will it be aimed at? Becuase RoboCop became a huge franchise for Kids by the end.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe they will make Robocop be able to walk faster than 0.002mph.



I hope not, his slow walk was pretty awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2012)

Wasn't initially Aronofsky supposed to make it or am I mixing things up?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not worried about Jose Padiha's skills. I'm more worried that because he isn't a noted commercial director in Hollywood that the studio will hijack the production or dumb it down. Or whoever plays Robocop will do the same (like Christian Bale did to Terminator: Salvation).



Did you even read who's playing Murphy? The guy is an unknown commodity with versatile range. Definitely not someone who is going to command "star" money and act like a diva on and off the set.

While your worry about studio interference is fair, I can't see Padiha taking on a film like this unless he had all the creative control. If you've ever watched an interview with him, you'd understand. Plus, I think this budget is well under $100 million--from everything I've read, this isn't meant to be your standard Hollywood blockbuster film.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe they will make Robocop be able to walk faster than 0.002mph.
> 
> 
> It has some potential at least.



RoboCop's walk has always been metal as fuck. Whatchu talking about?

I hope they keep the original suit design, but its unlikely. At worst, I'd be content with them streamlining it a bit more.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who will it be aimed at? Becuase RoboCop became a huge franchise for Kids by the end.



This is going to be a very adult-oriented film. The few people who have read the script said it's really hard-edge and visceral, very political, and emotionally-charged in contrast to the two sequels.



Eternal Goob said:


> I hope not, his slow walk was pretty awesome.



YES!



αshɘs said:


> Wasn't initially Aronofsky supposed to make it or am I mixing things up?



Yep. Thank God that DIDN'T happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I liked his slow, mechanical, noisy walking. I really did.


But he's supposed to be advanced. Not something from the 90s.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked his slow, mechanical, noisy walking. I really did.
> 
> 
> But he's supposed to be advanced. Not something from the 90s.



Did you know Verhoeven originally wanted the armor to be in the same vein as a Japanese samurai? Hopefully they go that route with this flick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Lets pray Michael bay isnt directing 


we are removing the robot part from it because its unrealistic 

he is an alien.

Also he can walk slow just be damn more mobile in fighting hand to hand


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Robo Samurai Cop?!?!? 


WITH A KATANA!!?!?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Robo Samurai Cop?!?!?
> 
> 
> WITH A KATANA!!?!?



fighting off robotic bears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Polar bears or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-ass black bears?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

One of the reasons I really liked the original RoboCop was that it felt like something out of a Japanese animation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Polar bears or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-ass black bears?



Polar bears of course


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Robo Samurai Cop?!?!?
> 
> 
> WITH A KATANA!!?!?



Now that would be a welcome change.


----------



## TSC (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Robo Samurai Cop?!?!?
> 
> 
> WITH A KATANA!!?!?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope it's as brutal as the original:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOkZIay0J00[/YOUTUBE]
I don't know how fucked we were as kids because I watched this when I was pretty damn young and was never bothered by the violence


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hope it's as brutal as the original:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOkZIay0J00[/YOUTUBE]





I remember being shocked speechless by that scene when I was a child, now all I can do is laugh while watching it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I first saw 'RoboCop' when I was real young. The violence did fuck me up, but in a good way. It's because of 'RoboCop' that I was exposed to really good science fiction almost all my life.

I'll never forget how intimidating I thought ED-209 was... then he fell down the stairs.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> I'll never forget how intimidating I thought ED-209 was... then he fell down the stairs.



:universalryoma

I have the urge to watch the movie again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It could translate into an anime pretty easily. They love crazy shit like that. 

But of course he'd be jumping 1000 feet in the air, shooting planet-busting lasers, and fighting Godzilla then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Did you even read who's playing Murphy? The guy is an unknown commodity with versatile range. Definitely not someone who is going to command "star" money and act like a diva on and off the set.
> 
> While your worry about studio interference is fair, I can't see Padiha taking on a film like this unless he had all the creative control. If you've ever watched an interview with him, you'd understand. Plus, I think this budget is well under $100 million--from everything I've read, this isn't meant to be your standard Hollywood blockbuster film.
> 
> ...



Ah, yeah, didn't notice that. Hopefully you're right. 

*looks up the actor* Hmmmm, he was in "Safe House" but I can't really remember what he looks like.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It could translate into an anime pretty easily. They love crazy shit like that.
> 
> But of course he'd be jumping 1000 feet in the air, shooting planet-busting lasers, and fighting Godzilla then.



I can live with that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> but I can't really remember what he looks like.



White.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Super Saiyan Robocop.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

It is interesting that they've hired a very...unconventional director to do a remake. Perhaps after "Conan the Barbarian" bombed, they realized that the name in itself doesn't guarantee success.

Man, I need to see the Robocop movies again. I only vaguely remember one scene where he's in the center of a white room and being shot up or something...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched the first one not too long ago.


Epic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

They're also remaking "Judge Dredd", which I always presumed was a rip-off of Robocop (or maybe did Robocop rip off the comic it was based on? I dont know when the comic was made).

Maybe it will be a funny case of dueling movies.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Super Saiyan Robocop.



Do not want.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

if they go the anime route , RoboGundamCop or Toppa Tengen Robo Gurren Cop
:33 !


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

You know, the idea of RoboCop piloting a mech sounds intriguing...


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You know, the idea of RoboCop piloting a mech sounds intriguing...



Could be somewhat interesting if the mech looks like those mechs from Mechwarrior.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Could be somewhat interesting if the mech looks like those mechs from Mechwarrior.



I was thinking something more along the lines of Patlabor, to sort of fit within that cyberpunk mold.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

I am thinking more of a mid size mech like no less than 10 to 15 feet tall if it is any smaller like a suit it be just an ironman.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> They're also remaking "Judge Dredd", which I always presumed was a rip-off of Robocop (or maybe did Robocop rip off the comic it was based on? I dont know when the comic was made).



lol thats ridiculous and so wrong



TetraVaal said:


> I was thinking something more along the lines of Patlabor, to sort of fit within that cyberpunk mold.



it would be pretty cool if it was like a landmate "suit" Briareos uses in Appleseed.

I'm actually okay with this hopefully they redesign his armor well


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Source

This article _JUST_ came out, haha.



> _"How about some "RoboCop" news to brighten your day? MTV News was lucky enough to catch up with leading man, Joel Kinnaman, while he promoted the second season of "The Killing," and the future half-man-half-cop-robot shared a few intriguing facts about the Jos? Padilha-directed reboot.
> 
> "I'm super stoked," Kinnaman said. "Especially with this director. Jos? Padilha is a badass. He?s the real deal."
> 
> ...



I don't know how I feel about a see-through visor, but like I said, this version is supposed to be more emotionally-charged.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> They're also remaking "Judge Dredd", which I always presumed was a rip-off of Robocop (or maybe did Robocop rip off the comic it was based on? I dont know when the comic was made).
> 
> Maybe it will be a funny case of dueling movies.


Couldn't be any worse than the original.


TetraVaal said:


> You know, the idea of RoboCop piloting a mech sounds intriguing...


Robocop with a Big O type mech at his beck and call.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

Amuro said:


> lol thats ridiculous and so wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked it up and apparently Robocop himself was inspired by the Judge Dread comic book, although the story was apparently inspired by Blade Runner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I looked it up and apparently Robocop himself was inspired by the Judge Dread comic book, although the story was apparently inspired by Blade Runner.


 
And it's better than both.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Kinnaman revealed that the film will be more grounded in reality, partly due to the fact that Padilha's father was a scientist, which had a big influence on the director. "There's a lot of neuroscience now raising the question, 'Is all the intelligence in the human body in the brain?' and they?re finding out that, no, it?s not like that," Kinnaman said. "The body has intelligence itself, and we?re much more of an organic creature in that way. It's not a control tower that does everything."



That's one clear positive that I can see already, the movie being more "human" could be good as well.  Haven't made up my mind about the see-through visor.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's one clear positive that I can see already, the movie being more "human" could be good as well.  Haven't made up my mind about the see-through visor.



I'm not thrilled about the see-through visor, but mainly because there's no context behind it.

It could still be a filtered visor where you just see his eyes, but we just have to wait and see.

Murphy's murder better be fucking brutal, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Couldn't be any worse than the original.
> 
> Robocop with a Big O type mech at his beck and call.



And a butler with an eyepatch that wields a .50 caliber anti mech gun with an android maid that can take out mechs herself.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Murphy's murder better be fucking brutal, though.



Yeah, and hopefully not as comedic this time around.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2012)

a slightly tinted visor would be cool, certainly would make him less robotic being able to see his eyes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

There better be a villain who can go toe to toe with him not just some punk ass random thug or chinese made androids who work like the place they are made.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> There better be a villain who can go toe to toe with him not just some punk ass random thug or chinese made androids who work like the place they are made.



This a thousand times over, the punk ass villain was suitably brutal but he wasn't imposing enough in my eyes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> And a butler with an eyepatch that wields a .50 caliber anti mech gun with an android maid that can take out mechs herself.


 Fucking A.




Just hope they don't fuck the movie up too bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

The villain has got to be Clarence Boddicker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

slightly off topic: why the fuck hasnt hollywood made a mech movie yet, that shit is the most durable anime type movie out there. /rant


On topic: the thing about keeping his mobility limited is that there wont be good fight scenes except shoot this thug or shoot the other , make the man wreck shit up as an android.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2012)

_"Well give the man a hand!"_


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> slightly off topic: why the fuck hasnt hollywood made a mech movie yet.



'Pacific Rim' comes out next summer.

25-story tall mechs will be battling it out with 25-story tall kaijus.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> On topic: the thing about keeping his mobility limited is that there wont be good fight scenes except shoot this thug or shoot the other , make the man wreck shit up as an android.



Hmm, you do have a point but mobility isn't exactly necessary in having a great action scene.  If the scene is emotional enough it could make up for the lack of mobility though I do suppose that most fights might be boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I liked Robocop 3 where Murphy got a fucking jetpack.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

RoboCop's lack of mobility in the first film didn't prevent it from having terrific action sequences, so I don't have a problem with him being slow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Pacific Rim' comes out next summer.
> 
> 25-story tall mechs will be battling it out with 25-story tall kaijus.



oh yeah about time

the slow thing limits the type of villains eventually you got to evolve the story and foes and the stronger the foes he gets the more useless the movement thing looks silly.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Robocop 3 where Murphy got a fucking jetpack.



I don't remember that movie at all. Nor do I remember the second one.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't remember that movie at all. Nor do I remember the second one.



Both of the sequels sucked my left nut.

Which is a shame, 'cause Miller's RoboCop comics are pretty neat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, I just looked on netflix and I didnt realize that there was a mini series....that got worse ratings than Robocop 3.

Anyway, I'll watch RC1 next Wednesday.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

> I didnt realize that there was a mini series....that got worse ratings than Robocop 3.



The Series was complete garbage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked 2 and 3 just fine. 

I think 2 introduced that one guy with the hat and 3 had jetpacks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2012)

Loved the original, don't really have high hopes for this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Machine gun pistol will be replaced by a laser beam.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Machine gun pistol will be replaced by a laser beam.



We might as well get Bay to co-direct this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We might as well get Bay to co-direct this movie.



then it be a laser beam that shoot blue explosions and robocop will be a robo chick with big boobs whose dating shia lebouf character


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> robocop will be a robo chick with big boobs



She'll be in every male's wet dreams.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea.

Nipples shoot blue laser explosions.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)

hmm... So is he an alien now? From a planet of robocops?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

No, he's a government experiment--made possible by finding alien technology in some Mayan ruins.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

Robocop 3 was horrible


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

At least Uwe Boll isn't directing.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

true, and it wasn't the same without Peter Weller


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

Boss Main Theme Is Still Boss.

Part Man.

Part Machine.

All Cop.

[YOUTUBE]Ekk6hkVt07U[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2012)

Go and Be a Robo-Man .


----------



## TSC (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope the Ed-209 is back in this remake. Can't have a RoboCop movie without Ed-209


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 9, 2012)

hopefully it won't be stop motion photography on it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

The entire film will be stop-motion.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The entire film will be stop-motion.



*EPIC FAIL  !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The entire film will be stop-motion.



I can fap to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

That would be crazy.

Like an old 80s music video.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I can fap to this.



I don't know whats creepier, you fapping to an entire stop motion movie or your Rape Face Avatar


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That would be crazy.
> 
> Like an old 80s music video.



Domo Arigato Mr. Roboto!

[YOUTUBE]Gbkhla8Ivlk[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, I outdid even my standards of excellence for the pop culture reference in this post.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 11, 2012)

Detective said:


> Domo Arigato Mr. Roboto!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Gbkhla8Ivlk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn, I outdid even my standards of excellence for the pop culture reference in this post.



needs more humping robot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XjmsMtcbL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm ok with Norton being casted as Boddicker.

I hate Sean Penn, though. I don't want him anywhere near this flick.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I can live with those actors being in the movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

I want Liam Neeson to play Robocop, he's got one fine-ass chin.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I want Liam Neeson to play Robocop, he's got one fine-ass chin.



If you need to see a man about a horse, you go to a horse jockey. If you need to see a man about a chin, you go to the legend himself:


*Spoiler*: _Immortal Chin_ 





Bruce Campbell, Ladies & Gentlemen.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Campbell as Robocop would be incredible.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Stop that Detective, stop that very much. Bruce Campbell must never wear the Robocop suit. You don't know what powers it will unleash.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Stop that Detective, stop that very much. Bruce Campbell must never wear the Robocop suit. You don't know what powers it will unleash.



But it'll be entertaining to see.


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2012)

He will look down at injustice over his chin, and then crush it completely with the same chin. Criminals will retire everywhere. Instead of firing weapons from his hands, he will fire nods of his head using the tip of his chin.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Detective said:


> He will look down at injustice over his chin, and then crush it completely with the same chin. Criminals will retire everywhere. Instead of firing weapons from his hands, he will fire nods of his head using the tip of his chin.



Will he have no more need for his Boomstick?


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Will he have no more need for his Boomstick?



His Boomstick was just a restricting device holding back the true power of his Chin. The chin gauntlets are now off.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Detective said:


> His Boomstick was just a restricting device holding back the true power of his Chin. The chin gauntlets are now off.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fePQndrF0og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

Nicolas Winding Refn and Ryan Gosling should've reunited for the 'RoboCop' remake.

Ya'll can't even deny the fact that Gosling looks like the prototypical Alex Murphy.

And with Refn's love for ultra-violence, his visceral style would shape this mold perfectly.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> Ya'll can't even deny the fact that Gosling looks like the prototypical Alex Murphy.



Wow, I didn't even think of him.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Gosling as a Murphy prototype?! FUCKKK, THAT! Nope.avi


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Gosling as a Murphy prototype?! FUCKKK, THAT! Nope.avi



He's the the closest actor that is any good.  Probably.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2012)

Isn't Joel Kinnaman suppose to playing Robocop? He was really good in The Killing.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

MAGNETO = ROBOCOP.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2012)

Fassbender said he wanted to play Robocop, but said he wasn't jumping up and down at the chance to do so.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Fassbender said he wanted to play Robocop, but said he wasn't jumping up and down at the chance to do so.



The casting director shoulda gotten on all fours then and taken one for the team.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> MAGNETO = ROBOCOP.



I would accept him as Robocop.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

This Fassbender obsession is Christian Bale all over again.

The guy is a solid actor, but so is Gosling. What would have given Gosling the edge is his facial structure, his age, and the fact that he has the experience required for the visceral content that comes with playing the role of Murphy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The casting director shoulda gotten on all fours then and taken one for the team.



Agreed. I think Fassbender would do a great job as Murphy.

I really wish Peter Weller could have a main part in this movie. He could play the main villain, because he's great as an antagonist(24 & Dexter)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

> This Fassbender obsession is Christian Bale all over again.


inb4 Rukia


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> inb4 Rukia



Rukia is already in that post, my friend. His presence is like an unstoppable super virus of hatred that is spreading across the forums and eventually the internet, one post of hating at a time.

But in a way, his level of dedication is commendable.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0yuaUCKFII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 14, 2012)

My friends call me Magneto. You call me, Robocop.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> My friends call me Magneto. You call me, Robocop.



Yes, that.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 14, 2012)

soo epic fail, or epic awesomeness


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> soo epic fail, or epic awesomeness



I'm hoping for epic awesomeness and it does have some potential since the director is supposedly awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about the remake so far is the fact that RoboCop's visor will apparently be see-through.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Now THAT'S fucking lame. I bet it's so all the fangirls of Gosling can see his "dreamy eyes" or whatever. Fuck the "man."


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Now THAT'S fucking lame. I bet it's so all the fangirls of Gosling can see his "dreamy eyes" or whatever. Fuck the "man."



But those eyes are sexy.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

NOPE.AVI, not gonna let you have this one.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

The visor wasn't even that cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The visor wasn't even that cool.



Wow, you really are a lost cause.

First you're ok with a PG-13 'Prometheus' film--probably because you'd pay to watch Ridley Scott eat a sandwich--and now you're saying RoboCop's visor sucks? Thank God you're not running things in Hollywood.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

It made him look like a badass Cylon, sonnn.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> Wow, you really are a lost cause.



Probably. 



> First you're ok with a PG-13 'Prometheus' film--probably because you'd pay to watch Ridley Scott eat a sandwich



If it ends up being a good movie with a PG-13 rating I really don't see the problem.



> and now you're saying RoboCop's visor sucks?



I never said, I merely said that it wasn't that cool which is quite different from saying that it sucks.



> It made him look like a badass Cylon, sonnn.



Eh.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It made him look like a badass Cylon, sonnn.



Not only was the visor slick, but it was an important part of Murphy's new identity. One of the most pivotal moments in Verhoeven's film is when RoboCop finally unmasks, finally revealing his humanity.

The whole see-through visor just reeks of an egotistical actor that doesn't want his face hidden.

Gosling would have been a far better casting choice than this Kinnaman character.



Eternal Goob said:


> If it ends up being a good movie with a PG-13 rating I really don't see the problem.



Good compared to what, other standard PG-13 blockbuster fanfare? Who cares? It won't do anything new.



> I never said, I merely said that it wasn't that cool which is quite different from saying that it sucks.



But it is cool. It's part of that 80s hard-edge cyberpunk aesthetic that made the film so visually memorable.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Disclaimer: Not trying to incite any sort of argument, clearly "shootin' the shit" per-say.

The visor was legit as fuck Goob! Vetra-nawb gets it!


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> Not only was the visor slick, but it was an important part of Murphy's new identity. One of the most pivotal moments in Verhoeven's film is when RoboCop finally unmasks, finally revealing his humanity.



True, that was a pretty wonderful moment.  We'll just have to see how it turns out.



> The whole see-through visor just reeks of an egotistical actor that doesn't want his face hidden.



Perhaps would would he have the sway, with the director/producers, to have this done?  



> Good compared to what, other standard PG-13 blockbuster fanfare? Who cares? It won't do anything new.



It could be good compared to every other movie ever made.  And an R-rated version would do something new? 



> But it is cool. It's part of that 80s hard-edge cyberpunk aesthetic that made the film so visually memorable.



It's somewhat cool but I never really cared much for it.  But to each their own.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps would would he have the sway, with the director/producers, to have this done?



It's possible. He could have went to the studio with the idea and they could've greenlit it.



> It could be good compared to every other movie ever made.  And an R-rated version would do something new?



Too bad it wouldn't be memorable in the slightest if it's PG-13. It will just go down the same pipeline as Die Soft 4, Terminator Castration, Speed 2, and RoboCop 3.

But on the possibility of an R-rating allowing 'Prometheus' to do something new? Well yeah, obviously. There isn't a cap to an R-rating--Scott could push the boundaries FAR more with an R-rating than a PG-13 rating.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> It's possible. He could have went to the studio with the idea and they could've greenlit it.



Possible but I get the feeling that it is unlikely.  It's probably has more to do with the writers/director trying to be different from the original movie. 



> Too bad it wouldn't be memorable in the slightest if it's PG-13. It will just go down the same pipeline as Die Soft 4, Terminator Castration, Speed 2, and RoboCop 3.



Not necessarily true, most of the movies that I find memorable are PG-13 and lower.  I get the feeling that you are just more fond of the stuff in R-rated movies.  Let's just leave this subject alone and put it down to liking different things.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

With an R-Rating we could very well be seeing some full frontals, with PG-13...sideboob. WTF!!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> With an R-Rating we could very well be seeing some full frontals, with PG-13...sideboob. WTF!!



I don't care about that stuff.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

I like areolas, a lot.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I like areolas, a lot.



I suspected such a thing.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

We gonna have some probs? ;-)


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Nah, I don't like conflict.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't care about that stuff.



Because you're a wuss.

I seriously can't stand people like you. You're the reason good cinema is dying.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey hey now Tetra, let's not ruin the party for the rest of the class! Haha.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Because you're a wuss.



How does me not caring about that make me a wuss? 



> I seriously can't stand people like you. You're the reason good cinema is dying.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2012)

don't take it personal Goob, if Tetra doesn't agree with you he treats you like you just pissed in his cheerios


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> don't take it personal Goob, if Tetra doesn't agree with you he treats you like you just pissed in his cheerios



lol that is the funniest thing I have read on here today


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't even eat cheerios.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 16, 2012)

I eat Lucky Charms cause they're Magically Delicious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Cereal is for kids and fatties.


And badass robot cops.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cereal is for kids and fatties.
> 
> 
> And badass robot cops.



Do robots even eat cereal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

That depends on their programming. Where do you think they get all that energy?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

From whatever power source they have?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

What do you think that runs on? Happy thoughts?

No. It runs off of carbs. Best source of carbs? APPLE JACKS!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cereal is for kids and fatties.
> 
> 
> And badass robot cops.



I have to settle for Cereal when your GF and sister aren't around, lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Joke's on you, my friend.


I don't have a girlfriend and my sister is a 35-year-old fatty with 5 children.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What do you think that runs on? Happy thoughts?
> 
> No. It runs off of carbs. Best source of carbs? APPLE JACKS!



I don't know.  Some kind of nuclear fusion?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Nuclear fusion doesn't taste like apples.

Then why do you use it?


I JUST DO!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It may not taste like apples but it sure is a better power source than something carb based.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Shut up.

It is not. Humans are carb based. Humans are best.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

They aren't the best in the Xeelee Sequence books.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Joke's on you, my friend.
> 
> 
> I don't have a girlfriend and my sister is a 35-year-old fatty with 5 children.



~pukes in CMX's Car~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't you ever touch my car.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

too late, already puked in your glove box


----------



## Talon. (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lets pray Michael bay isnt directing
> 
> 
> we are removing the robot part from it because its unrealistic
> ...



dont even joke like that, man.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Talon. said:


> dont even joke like that, man.



Don't worry, we apparently have a good director directing this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Bay will make Robocop an alien.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Michael Bay will make Robocop an alien.



I could live with that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

He'd be something akin to Iron Man just more blue energy and reptilian scales.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He'd be something akin to Iron Man just more blue energy and reptilian scales.



And he'll have five eyes.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

why not make a Robocop Vs Terminator while they're at it


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> why not make a Robocop Vs Terminator while they're at it



Could be an awesome movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

they did a video game for it back in the 90's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Terminator vs Robocop. 

Realistically Treminator stomps.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

A Sega console game huh.  No wonder I never knew about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I vaguely recall seeing that game back when I was a kid.


Very vaguely. I don't think I played that, but I did play an old Robocop game. It actually wasn't bad.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

You're such an old man, CMX.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

my only favorite game for Sega Genesis was Gaiares


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 17, 2012)

Robocop Vs Terminator was fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not even that old.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even that old.



You are compared to me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

Everyone's old compared to me.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Everyone's old compared to me.





lmao                        .


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 17, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> they did a video game for it back in the 90's



That game was fucking hard


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

spoiler tag, can you use it

anyway, game looks hardcore


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

I forgot to use it and forgot to see the size of the pic when I pulled it from google


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it better than Contra?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2012)

I dunno, never played this game, contra I have, hell I even have the first one on my PC


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even that old.



Remember that one time we had a conversation about this subject(I think it was on your birthday last year if my impeccable memory serves me correct), that the answer to this conundrum is to remain young in mind and spirit. I know when I am old man Detective(and your old man CMX, being 3 years older than me and all), our minds will still be as lulzy and sharp as today. Those young whippersnappers have no mental fortitude these days, to stay up to date with the times.

I can't wait until my first "Get The Hell Off My Lawn" moment. It shall be unprecedented.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I imagine that the first time I pay heed to children on my lawn there will be a story on the 6 o'clock news. 

I envision a lot of carnage, sprung booby traps, dead fat women, children hanging from nooses, and the headline, "Lawn Massacre Spawned from Old Man's Petunias."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

If I was CMX neighbour I would break his doors down everyday .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

And you'd get killed by a shotgun on the first day.

You don't fuck with crazy old CMX.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And you'd get killed by a shotgun on the first day.
> 
> You don't fuck with crazy old CMX.



I am latin , I can dodge bullets canon fact!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 18, 2012)

latino heat baby


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

My bullets hate mexicans and chase after them like a mexican chasing a welfare check.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My bullets hate mexicans and chase after them like a mexican chasing a welfare check.



Good thing I am not mexican .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Latin = Mexican.

100% Canon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Latin = Mexican.
> 
> 100% Canon.



Nope Latin America is South America and Mexico is part of North America now 100% geographic.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not mexican either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nope Latin America is South America and Mexico is part of North America now 100% geographic.



Mexican.

Everything is Mexican.

Brown skin, not black = Mexican.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mexican.
> 
> Everything is Mexican.
> 
> Brown skin, not black = Mexican.



I am caramel .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

MEXICAN.


YOU ARE MEXICAN.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MEXICAN.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE MEXICAN.



You are the one with a Z in your sig, which means you like zorro which I deduce you are Mexican.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Z is for zombie.

Myth busted.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Z is for zombie.
> 
> Myth busted.



No zombie wear capes .


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

is CMX sleeping with Zombies again


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Marvel Toonzone Ballad of Beta Ray Bill episode page with pics

My interest in this movie just took a nose-dive.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson needs to retire.  His routine is incredibly fucking stale.  Go away.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Rukia speaking the fucking gospel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2012)

So Mace Fury is in RoboCop?

MUTHERFUCKA.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

This movie is gonna suck.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Marvel Toonzone Ballad of Beta Ray Bill episode page with pics
> 
> My interest in this movie just took a nose-dive.



Then they should have Jules selling dog spinal fluid deodorant on TV in-between action scenes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

MGM should've just reached out to Paul Verhoeven to direct a proper sequel.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> MGM should've just reached out to Paul Verhoeven to direct a proper sequel.



I agree with you on that


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Also, someone will get cut if ED-209 isn't in this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Marvel Toonzone Ballad of Beta Ray Bill episode page with pics
> 
> My interest in this movie just took a nose-dive.


 I'D BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 7, 2012)

SLJ is to ruin another franchise? Stop giving this ^ (use bro) roles. Give them to Freeman instead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

Any chance they can recast Fury?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

That makes sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

David Hasselhoff is a better Nick Fury.  How sad is that?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 7, 2012)

He's not gonna play Robocop, is he?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't mind that SLJ is in this movie, it could be worse.

Hati, no.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

How could it be worse?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How could it be worse?



I hate Preet.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

...**

lol


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How could it be worse?



Bale could have gotten that role.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, because Bale is black as fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, because Bale is black as fuck.



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Because clearly the role was written in mind for a black actor.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

> According to Heat Vision, Jackson is set to play a character named Pat Novak, a charismatic TV mogul who carries a lot of sway in the universe being created by director Jose Padilha.



So far I see nothing that makes it a role that Jackson would be better suited to than Bale.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

You're basing that off a partial synopsis that MGM releases to a news outlet, as opposed to a portion from the actual screenplay, which I guarantee says it's a black male character.

Jeez, it's no wonder why everybody on this board hates you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 7, 2012)

I'M A HERO DETROIT DESERVES, BUT DOESN'T NEED RIGHT NOW.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You're basing that off a partial synopsis that MGM releases to a news outlet, as opposed to a portion from the actual screenplay, which I guarantee says it's a black male character.
> 
> Jeez, it's no wonder why everybody on this board hates you.



So what if it says a black male character?  Such a thing can easily be changed to say white male character unless there is some specific reason why it must be a black male character.  I see no evidence of that at this point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2012)

So I never seen anyone bitch about Jackson Playing Nick Fury for about a year until today ....

 Still dont want him as a main  character just an observation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Christian Bale for Robocop.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 7, 2012)

Ane Hathaway for Anne Lewis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

You get the fuck outta here with that nonsense!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'M A HERO DETROIT DESERVES, BUT DOESN'T NEED RIGHT NOW.



my Vote goes for RapeMan


----------



## Wesley (Jun 8, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am caramel .



As long as the bullets think you're Mexican, that's all that'd matter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Jackson sucks, he's still riding the coattails of saying friend alot in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Abbie Cornish now in talks to play Murphy's wife.

Ugh, the terrible casting choices just keep rolling in. :-/


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

sounds about right for a remake


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 13, 2012)

I've revealed and hinted that Robocop was going to be filmed at Pinewood Toronto way back in March.  I really had no idea production was scheduled to start on September.  Time to call my agent!


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I've revealed and hinted that Robocop was going to be filmed at Pinewood Toronto way back in March.  I really had no idea production was scheduled to start on September.  Time to call my agent!



make Robocop black and cast Samuel L Jackson


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> make Robocop black and cast Samuel L Jackson



That would be a horrendous casting choice.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 13, 2012)

oh..c'mon, guys!
samul l. jackson is a cool cat!


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool cat or not but he wouldn't make a good Robocop.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

I've had it with these mother fucker criminals in this mother fucking town


mmmmm bitch


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

My childhood would be rolling in its grave.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

I think back to Family Guy
Chris: I bet Samuel Jackson lives here, he's in everything


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

now he needs a bottle of Samuel Jackson Beer


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2012)

I dug Robocop so much as a kid, fun times. I'm a bit skeptical about this movie right now but I'll try to stay optimistic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

This movie will be worse than Battleship.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie will be worse than Battleship.



I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

@ you taking that post serious enough that you have to reply to it. Only you could be so gullible, Preet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope so, too, for my childhood's sake. But this is Hollywood we're taking about here. And this is a remake.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> @ you taking that post serious enough that you have to reply to it. Only you could be so gullible, Preet.



One never knows with CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

On always knows.

I always tell it like it is. No bullshit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

Even with the underwhelming casting choices so far, this film still doesn't have Rihanna or Taylor Kitsch in it. Therefore, it's already better than 'Battleship.'

CMX may be taking the cake for worst film preferences on this board.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

Because a cast makes a movie good.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

It does have in the overall quality of a movie.  If the cast is bad and unable to properly play the roles of that they are given then it only hurts the movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 13, 2012)

I've had it with these motherfucking criminals in this motherfucking Detroit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because a cast makes a movie good.



I think you greatly misinterpreted the context of my post, which shouldn't even be feasible--BUT, considering who I'm talking to right now... not much of a surprise.

I asked you yesterday if you understood the concept of reading. Evidently, you don't; if you had actually taken a little bit of time to skim through some posts in here, you'd see that any bit of conservative optimism I once had is virtually non-existent. I'm a big fan of Padilha as a director, but the current casting decisions, as well as the idea of RoboCop having a see-through visor, just reeks of Hollywoodization.

Basically, what I was saying with my last post was, this film still has a REAL director behind it, along with a cast that is nowhere near as terrible as 'Battleship.' So even if this flick sucks, which it very well might, it still won't be anywhere near as bad. I guarantee it.

Sorry CMX, but you obviously struggle with any post that doesn't have to do with Anne Hathaway looking like a horse. Perhaps you should just stick to TDKR thread, where you actually contribute something of comedic significance, instead of tarnishing your image with these inane posts of yours.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie will be worse than Battleship.



can't think of anything worse than that, unless they cast Nicki Minaj in this remake


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 14, 2012)

Somehow I get this weird feeling that nobody has really read between the lines in that article update.  It never said Samuel L. Jackson was gonna play the role of Robocop/Alex Murphy.  It says he's scheduled to play some kinda TV personality.

Although I would like to see Samuel L. Jackson play some kinda robot.  Like a pimpbot or something.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> Somehow I get this weird feeling that nobody has really read between the lines in that article update.  It never said Samuel L. Jackson was gonna play the role of Robocop/Alex Murphy.  It says he's scheduled to play some kinda TV personality.
> 
> Although I would like to see Samuel L. Jackson play some kinda robot.  Like a pimpbot or something.



Robo Pimp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> Somehow I get this weird feeling that nobody has really read between the lines in that article update.  It never said Samuel L. Jackson was gonna play the role of Robocop/Alex Murphy.  It says he's scheduled to play some kinda TV personality.
> 
> Although I would like to see Samuel L. Jackson play some kinda robot.  Like a pimpbot or something.



I said, "I'd buy that for a dollar."

If you have seen the first movie then you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2012)

>Remake of Robocop
>People wanting something else than just Murphy killing the badguys 
>


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> >Remake of Robocop
> >People wanting something else than just Murphy killing the badguys
> >



What's wrong with wanting that?  The original Robocop was a very smart film from what I remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

Robocop had some awesome gunfights and giant explosions.

The guns at the end were fucking epic as well. Shoot the gun, blow up an entire building. Now that's how you write a futuristic gun. Not a laser. Not a mini-railgun. A gun that blows up buildings with one bullet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 14, 2012)

Like every Verhoeven's film Robocop was a smart satire on many things relevant to the times.
Of course I don't expect modern kids to get them.

Remake gonna be just a forgettable action. Even if by some miracle a good one.
I mean c'mon, can't go wrong with this


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 15, 2012)

pure epicness


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugh Laurie is playing the villain.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't seen him act, at least as far as I recall, outside of House.  Is he versatile enough to be a good villain?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never watched House, so I have no idea.

Still trying to keep an open mind for this, but it's hard.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Teehee.



TetraVaal said:


> Still trying to keep an open mind for this, but it's hard.



Some dystopian commercials and a good full warehouse shootout shouldn't be much to ask for.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Robocop and Unicorn, pure win


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to love the Robocop tv show as a kid as well 

I wish they'd remake it as a tv show instead


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 18, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> I used to love the Robocop tv show as a kid as well
> 
> I wish they'd remake it as a tv show instead



I don't think they could afford the effectcs


----------



## Harard (Jun 18, 2012)

> Well, if any of you ever wondered what my all-time favorite movie was, it's Paul Verhoeven's 1987 cyberpunk classic, 'RoboCop.'



I may be late on this, but this caught my attention. Out of all the movies out there, the original Robocop was your all time favorite? Don't get me wrong, it was pretty good, but still. 

You disappoint Tetra...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

Harard said:


> I may be late on this, but this caught my attention. Out of all the movies out there, the original Robocop was your all time favorite? Don't get me wrong, it was pretty good, but still.
> 
> You disappoint Tetra...



Yes, let me bore people by saying something predictable like 'Citizen Kane' or 'Gone With the Wind.' 

Science fiction is my favorite genre for any medium... it always has been. I've also had a fondness for cyberpunk for almost my entire life, so when you combine the two in a socially relevant political setting, it makes for one hell of a movie. Even with all the satire; even with excessive violence; 'RoboCop' stands atop the cyberpunk genre as one of the greatest films ever made. Its aged incredibly well--proving that its political backdrop is ever more prevalent in this day and age--while also retaining a 20+ year fondness for Peter Weller's portrayal as both Murphy AND RoboCop. How can I _not_ say it's my favorite movie when you add all of that up?

It's going to be my favorite movie for my entire life, most likely. If that has disappointed you... well, I probably don't give a darn, so blow me.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 19, 2012)

excuse me I'm gonna go motorboat these in the mean time


----------



## Harard (Jun 19, 2012)

> It's going to be my favorite movie for my entire life, most likely. If that has disappointed you... *well, I probably don't give a darn, so blow me*.



And you shouldn't. Still thought you had better taste in movies though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 19, 2012)

Dude, you have an avatar of Brad Pitt, from one of the worst movies to come out in 2009. What do you know about the term "taste" other than misinterpreting its meaning?


----------



## Harard (Jun 19, 2012)

Inglourious Basterds is much better than Robocop, you could argue, but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Inglorious Bastards is a retarded piece of crap. Watch the original Warsploitation one instead, much better.

Each to their own though.


----------



## Harard (Jun 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Inglorious Bastards is a retarded piece of crap. Watch the original Warsploitation one instead, much better.
> 
> *Each to their own though.*



Yes sir, doesn't mean we can't argue about it though, amirite?


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 19, 2012)

Harard said:


> Inglourious Basterds is much better than Robocop, you could argue, but you'd be wrong.



I'll stick with the robot chicken version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

I will stick to the version where a cop is killed in action and built into a cyborg.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will stick to the version where a cop is killed in action and built into a cyborg.



It truly is a storytelling theme that has stood the test of time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 20, 2012)

Harard said:


> Inglourious Basterds is much better than Robocop, you could argue, but you'd be wrong.



I could argue, but I'd just end up hanging you out to dry like I've done every other user on this board.

Quentin Tarantino is an uninspired, unoriginal hack whose success stems from the countless Asian directors that he rips off.

'Inglourious Basterds' was a fucking cinematic abortion, which will never, EVER be on the same level as 'RoboCop.'

Seriously, take your ass back to the Blender, you're out of your league when it comes to this neck of the woods.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 20, 2012)

Tarintino is a better Director than Ang Lee


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh shit someone is about to get Al Capwn ?


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2012)

But will the remake have the scene where Robocop shoots that guy in the balls?

I think that's the most important issue here.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Jena said:


> But will the remake have the scene where Robocop shoots that guy in the balls?
> 
> I think that's the most important issue here.



I hope that it does but this current Hollywood isn't making me too hopeful.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Remember when CMX talked about those guns that blew up buildings in one shot, well lets just say it wont be buildings in this reboot .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you suggesting Robocop would blow up some guy's crotch? He would never. 

He would spin slowly, yell, "Drop it!" and then just blow him up entirely.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He would spin slowly, yell, "Drop it!" and then just blow him up entirely.



Times are changing .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Times is turning into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Times is turning into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



But you are the oldest member here so that means you are farther along that change than we are. Are you not?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

No, I'm old and set into my ways. The hipsters of this generation are the gay ones.


----------



## Harard (Jun 20, 2012)

> 'Inglourious Basterds' was a fucking cinematic abortion, which will never, EVER be on the same level as 'RoboCop.'



Word! It's on a much higher level. 



> Seriously, take your ass back to the Blender, you're out of your league when it comes to this neck of the woods.



Uh oh, someone's upset that I don't approve his taste in movies. 

On a serious note, you actually post in the Blender much more than I do. It's probably the least entertaining place here tbh.



> But will the remake have the scene where Robocop shoots that guy in the balls?



Hopefully....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 20, 2012)

Harard said:


> Word! It's on a much higher level.



Yeah, a higher level of cinematic abortion.



> Uh oh, someone's upset that I don't approve his taste in movies.



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA don't flatter yourself, schlub. Clearly, you're not familiar with this part of the board; you may want to do a little research. Do you know how many people on here "disapprove" of my analysis on their shitty PREFERENCES in film? Do you know how many people say my thoughts are "irrelevant" because of how easily I can tear down the filmography of hackneyed directors like your beloved Quentin Tarantino or someone like Christopher Nolan? Yeah pal, get in the back of the line. 



> On a serious note, you actually post in the Blender much more than I do. It's probably the least entertaining place here tbh.



It has its moments. I only post over there because of one particular user, who I never really interact with anyway.


----------



## Harard (Jun 20, 2012)

> Do you know how many people say my thoughts are "irrelevant" because of how easily I can tear down the filmography of hackneyed directors like your beloved Quentin Tarantino or someone like Christopher Nolan?


Admit it, you enjoy plenty of those movies.

The Dark Knight, Pulp Fiction, Memento, Inception, Inglourious Basterds (though you won't admit it) etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

I enjoy those movies. Does that make me a scrub?


----------



## Harard (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I enjoy those movies. Does that make me a scrub?



That makes you someone with great taste in movies...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

It is not cool to like things others like, that is why I love those coconut flavoured chocolates that comes in those box of chocolates.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 20, 2012)

Harard said:


> Admit it, you enjoy plenty of those movies.
> 
> The Dark Knight, Pulp Fiction, Memento, Inception, Inglourious Basterds (though you won't admit it) etc.



How old are you, 12? This isn't a playground--I have no superficial reputation to uphold. If I was a fan of those movies, I would admit it. But you see, the thing is, I'm just not a fan of any one of those movies... or the below-average filmmakers that created them. I know that this may be an approach entirely inaccessible for you to understand, but there happens to be a scale of films I enjoy on a broader scope than just your routine, cookie-cutter 15 minutes-of-fame directors that the pop-culture media mollycoddles you with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Harard said:


> That makes you someone with great taste in movies...


AH, okay. I'm cool then. 



Danger Doom said:


> It is not cool to like things others like, that is why I love those coconut flavoured chocolates that comes in those box of chocolates.



Coconut flavored chocolates?  Yes, please.



I hope that in the Robocop remake they let Murphy bust punks like he used to. He didn't have any qualms about killing every shitty friend that moved. Rob a store? Get shot down. Jay-walking? Get shot down. Indecent exposure? Goodbye nutsack.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> . Indecent exposure? Goodbye nutsack.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting Robocop would blow up some guy's crotch? He would never.
> 
> He would spin slowly, yell, "Drop it!" and then just blow him up entirely.



You double standard son of a...


----------



## Harard (Jun 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> How old are you, 12? This isn't a playground--I have no superficial reputation to uphold. If I was a fan of those movies, I would admit it. But you see, the thing is, I'm just not a fan of any one of those movies... or the below-average filmmakers that created them. I know that this may be an approach entirely inaccessible for you to understand, but there happens to be a scale of films I enjoy on a broader scope than just your routine, cookie-cutter 15 minutes-of-fame directors that the pop-culture media mollycoddles you with.



I was actually teasing you with Inglourious Basterds. Never expected that you would consider every single one of those other classic movies below average though.


The Dark Knight below average? You're actually the first I've heard it from.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope that in the Robocop remake they let Murphy bust punks like he used to. He didn't have any qualms about killing every shitty friend that moved. Rob a store? Get shot down. Jay-walking? Get shot down. Indecent exposure? Goodbye nutsack.



If Murphy isn't like that I won't be going anywhere near this movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll hold on my opinion on this until I see a trailer. I don't wanna start jumping all over because it's a remake.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'll hold on my opinion on this until I see a trailer. I don't wanna start jumping all over because it's a remake.



Truth.

I really enjoyed the new Friday the 13th but some people crucified it and its Jason. But it's not like he was now raping dudes right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

People who complain about the new Friday the 13th made no sense sometimes like when they were bashing Jason running.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You double standard son of a...


Just how I roll. 


Eternal Goob said:


> If Murphy isn't like that I won't be going anywhere near this movie.



He will be a glittery emo goodguy who has a frohawk, pale skin, emotional problems, and a soft spot for puppies.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

> He will be a glittery emo goodguy who has a frohawk, pale skin, emotional problems, and a soft spot for puppies.



Could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

> People who complain about the new Friday the 13th made no sense sometimes like when they were bashing Jason running.



What didn't make sense was the film. He was in three places at a time. Shit fest. I hope the person who made it dies of herpes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He will be a glittery emo goodguy who has a frohawk, pale skin, emotional problems, and a soft spot for puppies.



Well Murphy was originally a straight-laced guy with a happy family life and an unshakeable sense of duty, which was the reason the Robocop treatment worked on him and not the other glory seekers and suicidal tendency carriers.

He worked as a contrast to the ugly underbelly of the society he was trying to defend.



Ennoea said:


> What didn't make sense was the film. He was in three places at a time. Shit fest. I hope the person who made it dies of herpes.



Ah, hyperbolic reactions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What didn't make sense was the film. He was in three places at a time. Shit fest. I hope the person who made it dies of herpes.


Well that I can agree with.  Not before the person who remade the Nightmare on Elm street though . That shit was just sad.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

The NOES remake was much worse because it was just a gimmicked up slasher film. Forgettable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not hyperbole, I hate the fucking franchise. Devoid of talent, skill or imagination. The kills are trash, and it's as predictable as films get, that fucking ending made me want to flush the fucking dvd down the toilet. The kills are fucking awful, each and every single one is not worth even thinking about. 

Even as cheap brain dead entertainment goes, the Jason franchise hits a new low. If crap like Battleship are the equivalent of fast food then the new slashers like Jason are akin to eating shit. How I fucking hate these films. This, that fucking Texas Chainsaw shitter remakes and Hills have Eyes 2. All third rate garbage watched by the fucking teens who deserve to be sent to North Korean concentration camps so they don't procreate.

No offence Martial.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I hate the fucking franchise.



Power to you I guess.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 20, 2012)

Kanye West should be in this.


----------



## Harard (Jun 20, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Kanye West should be in this.



Yo Murphy, I I'm really happy for you, but........


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK HAVE THEY DONE TO MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems like they were trying to go for something cool and badass. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems like Michael Bay and Peter Berg collectively sabotaged the art design of the film.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see Robocop's design and how bad they might have fucked that up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure if I want this.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Kanye West should be in this.



I'd like to see him get gang raped by a group of Trannies


----------



## Amuro (Jul 8, 2012)

i didn't know the Decepticons were in this


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 8, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i didn't know the Decepticons were in this



this should be good for a few laughs


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 8, 2012)

SLJ as Robocop. Do it. Niggercop. Highest grossing movie of 2012


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 8, 2012)

Robocop better not be able to run and jump or i will kill someone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2012)

Robocop will probably look like Grey Fox judging by the ED 209 design.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Robocop will probably look like Grey Fox judging by the ED 209 design.



Oh great, you jinxed it now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 8, 2012)

_"Bitches leave."_


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2012)

No. Please not this.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]G9uxoOmy_iA[/YOUTUBE]

New viral Robocop video.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]G9uxoOmy_iA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New viral Robocop video.



looks like a rip off of Skynet from Terminator


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

Harard said:


> Yo Murphy, I I'm really happy for you, but........



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOJoznTlV8[/YOUTUBE]

Beast song


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOJoznTlV8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Beast song



Yes it is dat first verse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

Robocop will be a manga character.

100% confirmed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Guyver is more quality than what this movie will turn out to be .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

But this movie will have the Guyver in it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But this movie will have the Guyver in it.



Wont have elbow Blades .


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Robocop will be a manga character.
> 
> 100% confirmed.



I wouldn't mind this design for Robocop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wont have elbow Blades .


Yeah, probably not. 

He'll have dual-action gunblades instead.


Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't mind this design for Robocop.


Better than a Beetleborg I guess.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Better than a Beetleborg I guess.



That's certainly true.  I hear that Robocop won't have a visor so we'll be able to see his face/eyes, that's pretty disappointing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's certainly true.  I hear that Robocop won't have a visor so we'll be able to see his face/eyes, that's pretty disappointing.



He will still have the visor. It's just supposed to be "see through" this time around.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He will still have the visor. It's just supposed to be "see through" this time around.



Ah, that's just as bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree. I'm hoping that they will change that and stick with the black visor.

Part of what made the character of RoboCop so great is that he didn't come in touch with what was left of his humanity until he saw his own face.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes it is dat first verse.



The whole song is just awesome...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

No Kanye song is awesome. That guy is a waste of oxygen.

Take that shit to the MD section.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

How about click that ignore button like you love preaching .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Or, you two knobs can take this discussion to the proper board and stop derailing threads with shitty music. What a concept that would be, to actually post something on topic.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

>Robocop Song
>Robocop movie title

>Not related

Yeah ok dude :rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Irony is that you ?

Any way kid 3 brief posts is not derailing so dont get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> >Robocop Song
> >Robocop movie title
> 
> >Not related
> ...



The song has nothing to do with this movie.

That's like me taking that shitty ass Ry Legit "sweetie man" song and posting it in a D9 thread just because of the title. Kanye West's poor attempts at "hip-hop" has no business being posted in here. Again, I reiterate, take it to the MD if you want to talk about it so badly and stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

>Calling me a kid when I'm not a kid 

I'm not mad just bringing some flavor into the thread ya dig?


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The song has nothing to do with this movie.
> 
> That's like me taking that shitty ass Ry Legit "sweetie man" song and posting it in a D9 thread just because of the title. Kanye West's poor attempts at "hip-hop" has no business being posted in here. Again, I reiterate, take it to the MD if you want to talk about it so badly and stop derailing the thread.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFgXF0a_Yw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> so dont get your panties in a bunch.



You mean like how you have a pole stuck so far up your ass, that you need to follow me around onto other sub-boards? You're a contradiction of all sorts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> >Calling me a kid when I'm not a kid
> 
> I'm not mad just bringing some flavor into the thread ya dig?



I was not referring to you homeslice , I was talking to Tetra the guy getting upset over the song.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I was not referring to you homeslice , I was talking to Tetra the guy getting upset over the song.



Np brah


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> >Calling me a kid when I'm not a kid
> 
> I'm not mad just bringing some flavor into the thread ya dig?



No.

You're bringing shitty ass music into this thread, which has no relation to this movie. Take it to the PROPER forum.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

I would go into each thread and count the amount of times Tetra plug in his GlassCloud band but it is not worth the headache. Anyway only derailing going on  is this arguing broslice. 


TetraVaal said:


> You mean like how you have a pole stuck so far up your ass, that you need to follow me around onto other sub-boards? You're a contradiction of all sorts.



 You sound frustrated . What did I ever do to you and what can I do to make it all better buddy ol pal?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> what can I do to make it all better buddy ol pal?



Stop breathing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Stop breathing.



Already have now we besties for life!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 9, 2012)

Trains **


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 9, 2012)

Trainssss **


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

Robocop could stop your trains.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

Robocop, saving lives and your lungs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2D3hOitDwY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Robocop, saving lives and your lungs:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2D3hOitDwY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



And stealing chicken and refrigerators.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

holy shit that's awesomely awful


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 9, 2012)

what the fuck did I just watch


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Something that pissed over my childhood memories.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2012)

> "I tried to read the ?Robocop? remake, but 20 pages in my nose started bleeding and I forgot my name. #nobueno #reallynobueno
> 
> I?ll share this one detail. In the film, when Murphy is turned into Robocop 1.0, it?s described ?a high-tech version of the ?80s suit.? Then they show a focus group scene where criminals laugh at the design. ?He looks like a toy from the ?80s!? So they redesign him to look ?meaner? as Robocop 2.0, who passes focus group approval. So they not only make sure to include the original design, they also point out it?s dated and stupid. *facepalm*
> 
> ...



I sincerely hope this screenplay has been heavily revised. This is looking more and more like a catastrophic disaster with each and every piece of news coming out for this film.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2012)

The casting announcements were bad enough.  Now this?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 13, 2012)

That's awful.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2012)

> “Are you kidding? I wouldn’t buy that for a dollar!”


It's sad that I'm not surprised this is in there lol


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2012)

Godfuckingdamnit


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 13, 2012)

> They outsource his construction to China. #seriously


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrk9vCE7wNI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyugGbyjSvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2012)

This is clearly going to be a comedy. No way can anyone go with this and expect us to take it seriously.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 13, 2012)

This sounds INCREDIBLE

In its most literal sense


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf did I just watch


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

> "Mike Jensen is a great concept artist who has recently done some designs for the upcoming Robocop flim. These pictures were posted on his official homepage but were removed very quickly for some reason. Thanks to , we might have our first look at our new Robocop."
> 
> *UPDATE:* "An MGM rep has contacted CBM to clarify...
> "MGM has no knowledge of Mike Jensen & he has never been hired by the studio or the production team to create any designs for the upcoming film, RoboCop. We would like to request that you correct the post."





I swear this better not be some damage control scheme by MGM and that AWFUL design actually turns out to be the new RoboCop.

Just when you think it can't get any worse, it some how does.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

I really really hope that MGM isn't lying.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I swear this better not be some damage control scheme by MGM and that AWFUL design actually turns out to be the new RoboCop.
> 
> Just when you think it can't get any worse, it some how does.



WTf did I look at


----------



## TSC (Aug 15, 2012)

Man, after reading tetra's summery post, I have to say that I absolutely despise Hollywood's trend of always shoving new era modern politics and Americanism up and down your fucking throat. It's like they're comlpetely missing the entire point of the first movie and what it is about. I also hate their knock on the original design as if they're implying it's not too "cool" or "hip" enough for current time.





TetraVaal said:


> I swear this better not be some damage control scheme by MGM and that AWFUL design actually turns out to be the new RoboCop.
> 
> Just when you think it can't get any worse, it some how does.



Which suit look neat if it was for some other thing, but that's no Robocop. Look too superhero-ish. RoboCop is a cyborg, and so he should LOOK like a cyborg. The 80's one look hell way more like a cyborg.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2012)

My fears that Robocop would look like Grey Fox are coming true.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

The fact that they're dissing on the original design as looking like a toy really angers me. They really are missing the point of the original RoboCop.

It's no wonder why MGM went bankrupt in the first place. They have to be one of the dumbest studios currently in Hollywood.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2012)

He looks like he's a fashion model showing off a really ugly battle suit.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2012)

And I thought the original design was bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2012)

> The fact that they're dissing on the original design as looking like a toy really angers me. They really are missing the point of the original RoboCop.



The idiots probably just want to make some Ironman type action film and fill it with some third rate satire.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The idiots probably just want to make some Ironman type action film and fill it with some third rate satire.



Jos? Padilha doesn't seem like the kind of director that would get behind such a project but I suppose that studio interference might be too high. :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2012)

That cant be it. That looks like a battle suit more so than a cyborg.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> My fears that Robocop would look like Grey Fox are coming true.



if that is the case, then when is the Metal Gear Solid Movie Coming


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2012)

Tetra you son of a bitch.  You tricked me.  You convinced me that this might actually be decent.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Jos? Padilha doesn't seem like the kind of director that would get behind such a project but I suppose that studio interference might be too high. :/



I have to wonder why Jos? Padilha is even involved in this shit, he is too good for be wasting his talent on a project of this caliber.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh look, it's a blue tony stark wearing a motorcycle helmet


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2012)

Padilha has no control over the production in the end, the film could turn out good but it won't be because of the designs or the script.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tetra you son of a bitch.  You tricked me.  You convinced me that this might actually be decent.



I was wrong. I was so wrong.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 16, 2012)

I didn't think this was going to be good from when I heard about it, and looking at the designs... yeah, I think it's confirmed for me.

Just to take an example, the ED-209 is kind of a stupid update. ED-209 designed the way it was because it was supposed to be a representation of everything Verhoeven was saying about the 80's throughout the film: It's all sportscar-style, size, and machismo. The whole design is impractical, but it's impractical because it's an exaggeration of everything that the 1980's were.

Simply updating the design doesn't make sense for 2012; it needs to reflect the time if you want to do proper satire. If anything, the damn things should be human-sized walking iPhones; they shouldn't growl like a tiger but sound like a really passive-aggressive Siri. I should see these things all over , and they should be telling me traffic congestion, police warnings, weather updates, and how to get to a good restaurant. They should be ludicrously overpriced, require firmware updates nightly (otherwise they won't sync with the police net), need new batteries all the time, and be woefully unprepared to work in hostile neighborhoods... which means they're perfect for rich neighborhoods with money to burn and a need to look stylish. Thus, you once again get the same _idea_ behind ED-209 (Something that is too enamored with style and trends to work properly), but works to satire today. Maybe I'm wrong here, but at least I'm trying to do something rather than adding a few guns and sending the thing to Iran (TOPICAL!).

The worst thing is looking at that script reading and getting the feeling that instead of even _attempting_ satire, they are just going to piss all over the original one for laughs. And that's just fucking _wrong._

And if the focus group scene actually makes it into the movie, my brother and I will both be yelling "FUCK YOU" at the screen.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2012)

The news just keeps on getting worse.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, studio interference was what I feared and it sucks to see that it really might be what is happening.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 27, 2012)

at least Bay isn't doing this film


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2012)

I knew it wouldn't be Padilha's fault for this film inevitably sucking. You don't just make an outstanding film like 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within', which is one of the best films of all of 2012 so far, from ANY country, and then follow that up with this disaster. I guarantee you he didn't want the Transformer version of ED-209. I guarantee you he doesn't want the Iron Man version of RoboCop. I guarantee you he's not responsible for most of these AWFUL fucking casting choices. If I had to guess, I bet the studios promised him that he would be allowed to revise the script and make it the way he wanted to make it--BUT after the studio was able to get him under their fingerpint without having to give him any contractual reign, they ended up sabotaging the project to meet their own warped set of guidelines.

I wish the man would just quit. I hate the fact that the general film going audience, who don't really follow the BTS stuff, will ultimately blame Padilha for this film sucking despite the fact it's not his fault. Seriously, I just knew a storm was on the horizon the second I found out that Robo would have a "see-through visor" in this piece of shit.

I sincerely hope that MGM goes bankrupt... again.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully Padilha won't be bothered by studios in his next film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2012)

lol, it's way too common for Hollywood to lure a lauded foreign director into working for them only for...well, it not working out very well. But then again, this was a dumb project to begin with and I'm almost glad it's falling apart.

Ugh, it's never a good thing when the movie only reminds us of OTHER movies and the actual production hasn't even begun.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, it's way too common for Hollywood to lure a lauded foreign director into working for them only for...well, it not working out very well. But then again, this was a dumb project to begin with and I'm almost glad it's falling apart.
> 
> Ugh, it's never a good thing when the movie only reminds us of OTHER movies and the actual production hasn't even begun.



just like Ang Lee back in 04 with that POS The Hulk, or when he directed FudgePack er I mean Brokeback Mountain


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> just like Ang Lee back in 04 with that POS The Hulk, or when he directed FudgePack er I mean Brokeback Mountain



Actually, I'm not sure I buy that. I never bothered watching Brokeback Mountain and didn't like the 2003 Hulk anymore than I did the 2009 Hulk (indifferent to both), but they both felt like vanity projects that probably needed some studio interference. lol.

The 2003 Hulk especially felt this way, whereas the 2009 one looks more akin to something the studios would actually want (Stupid but reasonably entertaining).

I was referring more to John Woo, Tsui Hark, Hideo Nakata, Ringo Lam and arguably Andrew Law (who only made one movie in the U.S and fled).


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

I heard this was a piece of shit movie, is it true?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 29, 2012)

No more or less shittier than your posts.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard this was a piece of shit movie, is it true?



We've heard some disquieting information about the movie but we really won't know how it is until it is released.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

> No more or less shittier than your posts.



Oh really? No wonder you loved the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 29, 2012)

I was referring to the remake, which will be an inevitable disaster. Knob.

I love how you basically admitted to the fact that your posts are awful, though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Not so long ago you were following it like some sort of religion and was like 'it will be teh best movie evah' hahaha
Eh? Since when you were under the impression I admitted anything?


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> just like Ang Lee back in 04 with that POS The Hulk, or when he directed *FudgePack *er I mean Brokeback Mountain





Also @ tetra and thor: I realize this is an exercise in futility but can this _not_ spiral out of control and get the thread locked? We need some place to bitch about this movie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh dont worry I'm not trying to start anything. I just asked a question lol


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm predicting epic fail


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Not so long ago you were following it like some sort of religion and was like 'it will be teh best movie evah' hahaha
> Eh? Since when you were under the impression I admitted anything?



Could you be any more of a hyperbolic douche? Any faith that I had in the film rested solely on the fact that Jose Padilha is a very good filmmaker. He's one of the few you can say that about in this day and age without it sounding insanely exaggerated or self-manufactured. I had every right to be open to the idea of this film being potentially good based on his resume alone. However, in the light of the news that the film has basically been taken over by the studio, which would explain the terrible castings of Samuel L. Jackson, Abbie Cornish and Jay Baruchel--as well as the "Transformer" redesign of ED-209--I believe I have the right to change my stance on the outlook of this film. 

What could you possible come back with that would make my change of heart look illogical?

Like I said, your posts are awful.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2012)

Is TerminaTHOR actually a real person?  I always thought he was just some dupe account.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Is TerminaTHOR actually a real person?  I always thought he was just some dupe account.



Dupe or not, he's not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Is TerminaTHOR actually a real person?  I always thought he was just some dupe account.



Nothing will convince me that he's not MajorThor's dupe.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 16, 2012)

*What the fuck is this pile of shit? No, shit is better than this *


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *What the fuck is this pile of shit? No, shit is better than this *



almost looks like a higher budget version of that robo vampire shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

So RoboCop is a cyborg ninja?

Ugh. 'Modern aesthetics' of this day and age.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL RoboCop looks like a black cyclops with a Michael Jackson syndrome just look at his right hand he forgot his glove lol.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the helmet, everything looks ugly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I swear this better not be some damage control scheme by MGM and that AWFUL design actually turns out to be the new RoboCop.
> 
> Just when you think it can't get any worse, it some how does.



look great to me.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2012)

Robocop suit looks ok, why did they change it to black?


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like a black penis.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

But that can't be the finished one, how it will look in the film? They have to at least add some shitty CGI or whatever on top of that?


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Robocop suit looks ok, why did they change it to black?



Perhaps because someone genius had the idea that a black suit would look cooler.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Perhaps because someone genius had the idea that a black suit would look cooler.





Looks like this suit. I'm all for the color change.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 16, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> But that can't be the finished one, how it will look in the film? They have to at least add some shitty CGI or whatever on top of that?



Definitely not the finished design, but still leaves _a lot_ to be desired. I don't know why, but I can't stop laughing at the fact that he has one human hand. That's just... really hilarious to me.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 17, 2012)

if they're gonna go with black then, have Samuel L Jackson play it


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

I swear, if RoboCop uses a laser beam through his visors I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 17, 2012)

Ugh why all Black, just looks like some weird Batman suit..


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

And they shouldnt forget about the LIPS. It should be rosy pink at all times!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## TSC (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Griffith.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 17, 2012)

it's the end of the world


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2012)

it's bleh, old robo cop looks robotic at least. this robo cop just looks like a man in armor.  i'd rather see something more I-Robot like.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 18, 2012)

like I said that suit looks like it was made for Samuel L Jackon


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

The new Robocop suit is aweful  the old one was better and realistic


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe they haven't finished painting the suit yet


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

The original had a cool design and looked like was made in metal the new looks rubber


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2012)

Saishin said:


> The original had a cool design and looked like was made metal the new looks rubber



Well they want to make the suit look appealing. The old suit won't cut it in todays age. They could make it a silver/black combo but I doubt it.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

The new suit looks even less appealing than the old one.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> The new suit looks even less appealing than the old one.



The old suit looks clunky . New suit is more maneuverable .


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Well they want to make the suit look appealing. The old suit won't cut it in todays age. They could make it a silver/black combo but I doubt it.


I guess so but they could make it better,oh well let's give it a chance maybe when the movie will be finished and with the special effects it may looks cool.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The old suit looks clunky . New suit is more maneuverable .



It's still ugly.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 18, 2012)

New suit has a 8 pack.

Full retard.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

At least the police cars in the movie look good


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a decent enough design. :33


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

But for sure there is something that the new movie can't match it's the awesome soundtrack that the original Robocop has,one of the best soundtrack ever made for a movie .


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Who is composing the soundtrack for this movie?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Who is composing the soundtrack for this movie?


Don't know who's the composer


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

So the possibility of the soundtrack being better than the original movie's soundtrack is high.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone have a track listing


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> anyone have a track listing



For the remake or the original?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Don't know who's the composer



And you're saying the soundtrack is better....


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuck anybody who thinks the new RoboCop design looks good. It's shit. Complete and utter shit.

I don't care how "bulky" the original design is. The fact of the matter is, it set a standard for cyborgs. Not only was it visually appealing, but at the time it came out, you would've been hard pressed to find any robots or cyborgs that looked similar to it. 

This new RoboCop looks like every other generic videogame character you see nowadays. It looks like Iron Man fucked Nolan's Batman suit and produced an offspring so hideous, that I want Clarence Boddicker to walk into the MGM offices, tell the bitches to leave, and shoot the head producer in the knee caps before blowing the fucking place up.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't care how "bulky" the original design is. The fact of the matter is, it set a standard for cyborgs. Not only was it visually appealing, but at the time it came out, you would've been hard pressed to find any robots or cyborgs that looked similar to it.



And the sad thing is that they could've really gone in a creative direction with it.

If you're going to completely redesign the costume anyway, then why not go all out and do something interesting? Maybe a cyborg in 2012 looks more like this:



Or maybe it looks like something completely different.

But that's too hard and requires some actual effort. Eh. Let's just put him in a battle suit. The focus groups love battle suits. But it would be, like, difficult to animate different colors so let's just make it blue and give him a visor. Just carve in the abs a little so it's got some detail in there. The focus groups love abs.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> For the remake or the original?



the remake


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> the remake



I don't even believe that a composer has been selected yet or at least not revealed, there is no track list that I'm aware of.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 19, 2012)

Still looks like shit.

That chest piece is awful.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 19, 2012)

look like a 6yr old spray painted that


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2012)

Robocop on a bike


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

Really not liking the color of the suit. 

The bike looks silly.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2012)

this remake looks like shit


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2012)

heylove said:


> Really not liking the color of the suit.
> 
> The bike looks silly.



Dem Hubcaps on the motorcycle



The Soldier said:


> this remake looks like shit



I'm gonna see the movie but they have a long time to change the things hopefully the motorcycle goes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2012)

The bike looks like a plastic toy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Robocop on a bike


ahahahahaha


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Dem Hubcaps on the motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna see the movie but they have a long time to change the things hopefully the motorcycle goes.



last I checked it was delayed, but at this point I figure it'll most likely get scrapped


----------



## Saishin (Oct 26, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Robocop on a bike


It's the Dark Knight not Robocop


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 26, 2012)

Plastic Man on the Plastic Cycle


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

It's the kind of toy cycle that you have to back-up to wind up the motor and go forth.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 27, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's the kind of toy cycle that you have to back-up to wind up the motor and go forth.



I think it's the one with the pull cord


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Oct 27, 2012)

that's funny


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 27, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Robocop on a bike



Better technology yet it looks lame compared to this


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F9gZKhUn6FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

That atrociously cheesy narrator's voice doesn't help this movie's case at all 
You're not selling a nitty gritty realistic movie with a "Rob Schneider is a dooby dooby dooba" voice narration.


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

that suit looks horrible....like the bike but the suit....


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 17, 2012)

looks like he is trying to do it doggy style on the bike


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

The newer (if older, then newer released) concept art looks better.

Though, is that what we'll see onscreen?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks infinitely better than what we've seen so far.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

same shit, just colored grey.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 19, 2012)

human hand on the right kills it


----------



## Saishin (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

Any images on how his gun is going to look?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't say I am one of Robocop's biggest fan but most likely I will check that movie. And I do like the way his new design is.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 27, 2013)

fuck this, I like the 80's version where it comes out of his leg


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

Not wasting money on this


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> fuck this, I like the 80's version where it comes out of his leg



Didn't even notice the holster until you mentioned it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

Can this suit look any more fake? The original was made in the fucking 80s and that still looked like a metallic surface, not a cheap plastic painted black.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 29, 2013)

so this a reboot or the new Robo Cop is Robot Cop 2.0.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 6, 2013)

i'm only interested insofar as there are appearences by jackson, oldman and keaton, that's a big time cast.  if they are just token appearences it's not that great, but if they play a decent part in the movie, this could actually be...(in a awkward, high pitch, melodic voice)  good?!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2013)

the trailer isnt half bad tbh


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2013)

Liked the trailer. Didn't realize Jackson, Keaton, and Oldman were in this. Glad they did use a more classic looking suit at some point during the film too.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks good as soon as i saw the classic color i was like yeah then "lets make it look more tactical"


noooooooo


----------



## rac585 (Sep 6, 2013)

looks alright. robocop was one of my favorite movies as a kid but a remake really excite me.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 6, 2013)

... I have mixed feelings. 

- The human hand
- The gun being on his left leg
- The gun looking like some SMG instead of Robo's pistol?
- What Dream said regarding his humanity
- The fact he doesn't move in a stiff, robotic manner

I think I'll give it a chance, though. It might work.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 6, 2013)

"What the hell did you do with me?"
Seriously?
I dont like the trailer at all.
Human hand.
Plastic suit from Crysis.
The scene of Murphy's death a ruined to shit.
Murphy didnt die. He saved all his human emotions. What the fuck?!
Where is solid main Villain? Where is Boddicker or Dick Jones? Why only shitty robots from Iron Man 2?

Really bad mimic from actor. I believe to Weller's imotionless face, i believe when he smile in the end of the film saying "Im the Alex Murphy". But this actor (dont know his name) is horrible without helm.
And he is horrible too as a RoboCop. Where are the iconic movements of the robot? 

The trailer reminds me a new Totall Recall, or a new Dredd. But the Dredd had nice atmosphere, blood and gore. 

"You need to speak with your son". Oh, what the fuck?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2013)

A classic turned in to a generic action movie with a barely hurt man in an Iron Man suit.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2013)

Definitely not Robocop, good job messing up a classic.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 6, 2013)

way to go hollywood fucking up a good movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> A classic turned in to a generic action movie with a barely hurt man in an Iron Man suit.



Haha barely hurt? I wouldn't call what happened to him a cut or scrap. But yeah I hate the new design and I actually prefer the bulkier look and theirs a huge chance this will suck. Seriously it looks like a direct to DVD movie .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2013)

I was kind of exaggerating but when you compare with what happened to the original that is nothing, classic Robocop was a brain in a machine, this one is a man with some cybernetic enhancements.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 6, 2013)

i like most of you -no homo- but seriously....when did whining become acceptable in "our" culture....or was it always that way? Cause I find whining a detestable characteristic. 
Forgive me for the use of "our" culture, i might be oversimplifying things by confusing us as all a singular group of peoples...


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Sep 6, 2013)

The scene where Boddicker runs over his melted crony is still my favorite from any movie ever.

Kind of sucks that they're raping the name just to push a goofy action flick for a few bucks, but I guess RoboCop 3 already did that so oh well.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2013)

I look at this:


Fuck you RoboCop remake!


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 7, 2013)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> The scene where Boddicker runs over his melted crony is still my favorite from any movie ever.
> 
> Kind of sucks that they're raping the name just to push a goofy action flick for a few bucks, but I guess RoboCop 3 already did that so oh well.



RoboCop 3 was horrible to watch


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2013)

This Robocop is more human and probably there will be not the satire that the original one had,anyway let's give a chance  


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> A classic turned in to a generic action movie with a barely hurt man in an Iron Man suit.


This 

It will be maybe another common action movie like the others


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 7, 2013)

this looks better than the remake

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-IOT0rqmJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2013)

Harbour said:


> I look at this:
> 
> 
> Fuck you RoboCop remake!



That goofy look makes me laugh but I'm guessing it's meant to be a serious moment.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think it could be any worse than this Robo Cop Rip Off

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0MkuRHSHHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2013)

just watched the first robocop for the first time in a long time, that was a good fucking movie.  u gotta wonder what will they be trying to say in a remake that the first one didn't say?

also, that scene where he's laying in a hospital bed after the explosion, it looks like much of his body was salvaged, why wouldn't they just fit him with modern prosthetics, as opposed to seeing him as a candidate for the robocop program.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 22, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh lord


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2013)

They aren't that similar.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> They aren't that similar.



who gives a shit, it still funny


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 5, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2013)

i finished pt 2 and 3 recently.  kind of unnecessary extensions, a few interesting concepts, too bad about murphy and his family.  the relationship with the wife seemed to have a resolution, but the son seems to have gotten boned big time.  also, murphy is still ocp property, and they seem determined to treat him like an object, no resolution there either.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 8, 2013)

I like what they are trying to do but damn did I hear robocop say one word? Its like they are afraid to show robospeak in the trailer


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2013)

it has that dude from taming ur dragon, did not know that..

"some creations can't be controlled",, wtf , like frankenstein 100 years ago?


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 21, 2013)

Is Michael Bay directing this yet?


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

Nope, Jos? Padilha is still directing this.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 21, 2013)

it would be way worse if Bay was directing it


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2014)

New poster/pic.


*Spoiler*: _Too Big_


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 11, 2014)

Did you guys see the new Prometheus ripoff presentation vid ? 



Even the guy tried to act like Peter Weyland.


Prometheus version : 


Robocop version :


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

No one seen this yet?

I just saw it at the cinema and to be completely honest it was NOTHING what I expected!
The movie is more of a drama than an action, yes there is still some pretty intense action scenes but the whole plot is way better than you can expect from a remake of Robocop.

Too bad it probably won't do well considering that people will expect to see something entirely different, a fast-paced action sci-fi, instead we get a deeper (a bit darker too) a lot slower remake.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

It opens on the 12th in locations near me.


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2014)

Very generic. The suit is terrible,  the robocop actor is ok.

They try to capture the 80's robot to humanity progress but with a twist and it felt flat.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2014)

The reboot certainly wasnt a hit and it missed on why the 80s robocop was so great.  It was a bit gory.  This was more interested in character development which is fine.   Hopefully IF there is a sequel they will go back to its roots and come back to some good old violence.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 19, 2014)

not even sure if I'll see it when it comes out on Blu Ray, just sick of reboots and remakes since they all flop


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xhu6agOUZss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 20, 2014)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]xhu6agOUZss[/YOUTUBE]



I see you and raise

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-IOT0rqmJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 8, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> No one seen this yet?
> 
> I just saw it at the cinema and to be completely honest it was NOTHING what I expected!
> The movie is more of a drama than an action, yes there is still some pretty intense action scenes but the whole plot is way better than you can expect from a remake of Robocop.
> ...



Drama with a dark tone is exactly what you'd expect from Elite Squad's director.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but if lack of violence/action and the suit's design are the main problems, it should be decent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2014)

Saw it a week ago, I liked it. Decent reboot.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Drama with a dark tone is exactly what you'd expect from Elite Squad's director.
> 
> I haven't seen the movie yet, but if lack of violence/action and the suit's design are the main problems, it should be decent.



To be completely honest there was no lack of violence and action, there was just more drama which was a good decision since the movie ended up being far deeper and serious than the original.

As for the suit, what's bad about the new design?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2014)

I preferred the reboot to the original ( Yeah I said it). I'm not really a fan of needless gore, unless it is done by Tarantino. Wasn't a great film, but I wouldn't consider it 2 hours wasted. Overall I'd say it was a 6.5/10. Emotionally invested with the character and his family, didn't care much for the plot or antagonists, and the action scenes were okay.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 11, 2014)

most likely gonna pass on this


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2014)

There were some legit feels to be had.

Like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the scene when his body is taken apart piece by piece and he gets that reality shock 




You do get invested. 

I can understand that it cannot please the more hardcore fans, but the movie holds well on its own.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There were some legit feels to be had.
> 
> Like
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That scene was so shocking and I've seen worse


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 17, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> That scene was so shocking and I've seen worse



The look on his face, man. It really looked like someone that has decided to die. 

On another note, there must be a contract clause that says Samuel L Jackson must say "friend" at least once in any movie he's in.

When I heard that I was like "Ahh, good o'l Sam Jackson".


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The look on his face, man. It really looked like someone that has decided to die.
> 
> On another note, there must be a contract clause that says Samuel L Jackson must say "friend" at least once in any movie he's in.
> 
> When I heard that I was like "Ahh, good o'l Sam Jackson".



As much as I like Verhoeven I must admit that he was wrong to judge the movie before it came out, it wasn't better than the original but it was different in a very good way which I think was a bold but successful move.

Yeah everyone in the cinema laughed when he said it


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2014)

It's still not in cinema here in Belgium only comes out the 5th of May  Damn Sony!


----------

